

Google Releases Dagger 2: Even Better Java Dependency Injection - pokoleo
https://google.github.io/dagger/

======
colund
Does this build upon
[http://square.github.io/dagger/](http://square.github.io/dagger/)?

~~~
mfenniak
Yes, it builds upon it. It's a fork with some pretty large incompatible
changes, based upon this proposal:
[https://github.com/square/dagger/issues/366](https://github.com/square/dagger/issues/366)

The documentation seems to still be in-flux, but there's some information
about migration here:
[https://google.github.io/dagger/dagger-1-migration.html](https://google.github.io/dagger/dagger-1-migration.html)

